

Crime around your walking directions (Chicago & Philly) - mapmeld
http://mapmeld.github.io/crimestep

======
angdis
Interesting idea, but really, crime is opportunistic. If all of a sudden geeks
toting iphones start walking a block or two away from what the data (of
unknown quality) says is a "hot spot", the crime will follow where the targets
are.

Moreover, how does one actually determine a hotspot? By Robbery stats?
carjacking? larceny from auto? arrest count? sex offender registry data? Drug
activity? Poverty-level? forclosures? Truancy?

The best way to avoid being a victim is to go about your business, pay
attention, and use common sense.

Crime can happen _anywhere_ it doesn't cling to particular corners or blocks.
Trying to avoid particular areas because of the crime or the preception of it,
won't necessarily work. You might as well use a divining stick.

